
Do people still use Mention tools? - GreenMinion
We are planning to launch a new mention tool. 
The concept is simple: Tracking mentions worldwide for any given keyword or phrase. (Your company, brand, your competitor, keywords of a campaign, anything) The data is crawled from all the search engines, news websites, social media sites, blogs, forums, communities, review websites and video sites.
The launch plan is to give free subscription to 1000 users. And the platform will be closed for signups and it will be invite-only, every user gets 3 free invites. There is another option, by submitting your details and we may approve you to be a free user.<p>But my question here is will this low-end disruption model work? Do you guys use mention tool and if not, would you use if given a free one?
======
michal_a
I use my mention tool to monitor mentions of my mention tool. I hope you don't
mind, I included your post in my blog: [https://medium.com/syften/how-to-
monitor-your-competitors-be...](https://medium.com/syften/how-to-monitor-your-
competitors-before-they-even-exist-799a0d44a3e9)

I don't think you should be asking if anyone would use a free account. Ask if
anyone would pay.

~~~
GreenMinion
Getting paid is the end goal obviously. But the whole idea is to show people
where our tool actually stands even when it's free.

------
cryptocheetah
Have you heard of awario? (www.awario.com)

I've come across it in use online, but don't use it personally in any of my
work. As for your question, if I had a need for it and it got the job done,
I'd use it if given a free one.

Best of luck.

~~~
GreenMinion
Hey, you said you don't use it for your work? Is there a specific reason for
that or you just don't have the need for it in your office?

------
codeplea
Lots of people use mention tools. I built a tool with a much narrower scope
than yours, and it has a few thousand users now.

~~~
GreenMinion
What were the initial issues faced when you launched your mention tool? Is
there something I should be aware of before the launch? I am just planning to
get a few good people to use it to give me an idea if it will stand a chance
in the market.

